# Check my form please



## softballnrd27 (Nov 25, 2008)

I just got back into archery and I'm hooked. I want to get better so I would like some pointers on my form and any tips for a practice routine. I'm limited to 20 yards in my backyard and that is where most of my shooting will take place.
Here are some pics:
Pic 1 is with 28" draw bow that I use now:








Pic 2 is with 27" draw, my son's bow:








Which one looks better? I calculated my draw length with the wing span method and got 27.6" which is just a ball park figure.
Here is a shooting video, the third shot was a flyer:
[video]http://vid154.photobucket.com/albums/s241/softballnrd27/Hunting%20and%20Bow%20stuff/VID_20151020_173000193.mp4[/video]
Here is the grouping:

















I'm looking for any and all advice or tips.
I know from the video that I need to work on not closing my hand on the grip when I shoot.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Head position and anchor.








Your anchor is floating and you have no positive contact. Once you pick your head up straight and possibly lower your anchor I'm guessing 1/2" long. Your leaning back which is a key sign of a draw too long. I would fix this first. 

Second 
Bow hand placement. 








Should be inside the lifeline and as if the radius bone in your arm is running straight thru to the handle. Knuckles at a 45 and hand relaxed. HAND RELAXED. 

I would start here. Don't try to make a bunch of changes all at once. Apply each change to your process and make it systematic.

.02


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What wingspan formula did you use? Your draw length is about 2" too long.
The biggest problem that this causes is that you've ended up with a floating anchor. This will limit your potential to improve.
You also have the string on your face which doesn't help accuracy as any twitch in your face muscles changes your point of impact.

You may or may not have other things that can be improved, but until you get the DL corrected, we can't see them.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Form needs work, and I smell yet another "I dry fired my bow" thread coming next.


----------



## softballnrd27 (Nov 25, 2008)

My finger is on the backside of my trigger.
Wing span/2.5
I'm searching for cams now in order to change the draw length. I have an 05 Bowtech Allegiance so in order to change the draw I have to get new cams.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

softballnrd27 said:


> My finger is on the backside of my trigger.
> Wing span/2.5
> I'm searching for cams now in order to change the draw length. I have an 05 Bowtech Allegiance so in order to change the draw I have to get new cams.


NEVER pull back a bowstring without an arrow loaded. Releases can mis-FIRE, even with your finger behind the trigger. So, with a loaded bow at full draw, ALWAYS STAND in front of a target, even when posting a HOW's My Form Photo. Simple cardboard box, filled with old clothes, and strapped down SUPER TIGHT with two ratchet straps is a Simple DIY TARGET.

So, we need a How's My Form photo, with the ARROW loaded, with the arrow DEAD LEVEL, with shoes on your feet. Seems you have a GREAT deal of trouble, getting your bow hand HIGH enough so your bow arm is DEAD LEVEL. So, stand in front of a blank wall, with a LEVEL strip of tape on the wall. Then, put a paper clip on your t-shirt neckline, in the middle and attach a string, and attach a weight on the end of the string. PRINT a bullseye target and put the bullseye centered between your ankles, or just use a can of soup, centered between your ankles. YOUR job is to figure out how to stand, so that the plumb bob string weight, hangs directly above the soup can centered between your ankles, at full draw, WITH A LOADED bow, while standing in front of a shoulder high TARGET.



YOU figure out which photo is the better photo to copy.

When you stand so that the weight on the end of the string hangs above the can centered between your ankles, then you get your bow hand HIGH enough so that the arrow is level and then YOU PULL back the bowstring to full draw. Depending on how far the string travels BEHIND your head, BEHIND your nose...we can better advise you how much to SHORTEN the bow draw length setting.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

NEVER EVER DRAW A BOW WITHOUT A ARROW:faint: this is what i see DL..LONG you punch the release aid,too much hand in the grip, sling too tight, you grab the bow when you release.release aid too long..release aid is DEAD... your form needs HELP . i see your in cal. i would look up nuts & bolts..he offers on line coaching.he will take 5-6 years off you learning experience, and get you out of the bad habits before they are implanted in the mind...


----------

